# What are your some of your Favorite live shows you've seen



## nineball76

What are the best concerts you've been to? I've only been to a handful but these two upcoming are my most anticipated. Waited for these all my life!


----------



## fcarpio

To me the best concerts have been Pearl Jam and Tool, great bands to see live.


----------



## nineball76

I'd love to see Tool live. I saw George Thorogood open for ZZ Top in '96. That was pretty hot. 

About 3 years ago, In This Moment opening for Halestorm in a 300 person venue. Up close and personal. In This Moment had way too much fog though. Could barely see the stage


----------



## Errldaily

I would absolutely love to see Tool live!!! I haven't been to too many big name shows but saw Peter Frampton and Dan Felder at a smaller outdoor venue, that was an amazing show! As far as edm goes Bassnectar had a great set with awesome visuals and he got loud, but excision was just down right the loudest **** I've experienced


----------



## Justin Zazzi

STOMP Live

Very creative, smart humor, great acoustics, tons of fun.


----------



## soundstreamer

Beastie Boys put on a tremendous live show. Also saw Seven Mary Three years ago in a tiny bar and they did a really good show. Recently seen Shinedown live and they surprised me with a pretty good show.


----------



## LumbermanSVO

I've seen a TON of shows due to my line of work. When I saw Nickel Creek a couple years ago I was mesmerized the entire show. 

One of my most memorable shows was at a little place called the Sunset Tavern in Seattle. I was there to see the Memphis Radio Kings, who put on a GREAT show themselves, and there was a band called Phosphorescent opening for them. Phosphorescent what halfway through their first song when a haunting trumpet started up in the back of the room and the player slowly joined the band on stage. That little move was an excellent way to start a show, and the rest of the show was excellent too.

I saw Phosphorescent a few months later at The Crocodile and it was easily one of the worst shows I've ever seen.


----------



## Lou Frasier2

tool.deftones.pantera,wjite zombie,red hot chilly peppers,dio,twisted sister,y&t,the toadies,g.b.h.d.r.i,suicidal tendencies,slipknot,circle jerks,agent orange,motorhead,steppenwolf,local band called the shambulls,reverend horton heat,black flag,henry rollins,


----------



## nineball76

What a show!!! Slash absolutely killed it. Duff, as good as ever. Axl, for having been on tour now for half the year, his voice is holding up. If you're in the Glendale, AZ or LA area, you shouldn't hesitate to see em.


----------



## brainbot1

Deadmau5, Matt lange, kill Paris, cubicolor and Jody widternoff all put on great shows. Above and beyond for the emotional vibes but deadmau5, pretty lights and Eric prydz seem to be in a league of there own

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## nineball76

Man, the mic on my Sony Xperia Z premium sucks. Shot a bunch of videos at the concert and the bass drum makes it clip bad.


----------



## Pseudonym

first time i saw a perfect circle at the house of blues in orlando was amazing. they basically played the 1st 2 albums start to finish. the very next night i saw the deftones and that goddamn venue sounds so good.

any and everytime ive seen meshuggah. they have such a powerful sound and theyre one of those few bands that sound amazing on their albums but really blow you away live.

absolutely pissed i waited 25 years to watch my first dave matthews band concert. goddamn are they an amazing live band.


----------



## fcarpio

Quite a few Tool fans here, nice. Those guys are really good live. They are such a tight band.

I am not a huge fan of Pearl Jam, I like them, I have a couple of their albums and I like a couple of songs from each album, get the idea? A friend from work was bugging me to go see them in Fort Lauderdale as they were starting their latest tour there. I reluctantly agreed as I am not a HUGE fan. When I went to see them they blew me away! What a great band to see live.

The point I am trying to make is that some bands, like Pearl Jam and Dave Mathews do not come across as they should on their recordings but they do kill it live. The same thing can be said for bands that sound great in their recordings and suck live.


----------



## rob feature

Pink Floyd's Division Bell tour was pretty awesome 

When I lived in Nashville I used to catch either all or most of the Flecktones at Tower Records for free now and again - that was way awesome. Also Jeff Coffin's Jazz Christmas thing that nobody really seemed to know about. 

Stones' Steel Wheels

Many of the ARU shows in Tuscaloosa at some random bar - especially when Jimmy Herring came around


----------



## Alrojoca

Pat Metheny Group, when they were together

Genesis, when they were together

And my best recommendation MUSE Amazing sound and show.


I do not know why, I have tried to like them or find out what is the greatness in their music but I simply can not find it to my taste, that is Tool by way, only a couple of songs strike me in an average way. Maybe I need to be high to like it, something I never do. Just like many are crazy about Pink Floyd, not bad but not on the top of my list either, maybe it is the depressing styles of music that does not make me a big fan or who knows. 

If they offer me free tickets, I will take, the Flower Kings, Haken, IQ, Porcupine Tree, S Wilson, and most of the British Prog Bands and Dream Theater, over Tool. I know they have huge talent and skills, the music may be for a certain mood or time. 


Honestly all concerts are good, it is a mind set to have a good time and get in the mood, and most strike us as a good experience. There were a few times that I saw the same artists and they were tired or a bit rusty due to being tired.


----------



## Errldaily

Just saw band of horses at the Paramount in Seattle! They put on a great show and the singers voice sounded just on par as their albums, very impressed!!! Though the Paramount was a very impressive theatre the sound was sometimes not that great unfortunately. they played fairly loud and it lost a lot of detail in the bass and guitar parts, still a very wonderful show.

Might check out Dave Mathews at the gorge. Nice living an hour away from such an amazing venue! I've heard that temple of the dog is going to have a tour. I will be looking forward to that.


----------



## Brian_smith06

Went and saw flight of the Concord's a few weeks back. Was a good time


----------



## whoever

Tool, Puscifer, Depeche Mode, The Cure and NIN (many years ago)


----------



## Angus Young

Rammstein put on a great show.. many others but that one stands out


----------



## MKnopfler

Pink Floyd, the who, the Rolling Stones, Santana, Paul McCartney, Ray Charles, James brown, return to forever band, mark Knopfler, buddy guy, bb King, chuck berry, little Richard, Aretha Franklin, jimmy page, Robert plant, John Paul jones, the Eagles, allman brothers, tedechi trucks band, Robert cray, bob Dylan & the dead, roger waters, the temptations, the four tops, stevie wonder, the black crowes, Styx, foghat, blue oyster cult, starship, the firm, bad company, the outlaws, wet willie, Molly hatchet, tower of power...


----------



## nineball76

Rival sons


----------



## nineball76

Holy hell!! If you every hey the chance to see the Sabbath End tour, do it!! Ozzy sounds great!!


----------



## wilson_gau

Guns n Roses and Celine Dion


----------



## Soloact

Jackyl..









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## mumbles

My all time favorites are Pink Floyd and Page & Plant...


----------



## Fizzy_Brown

My favorites are Eric Johnson, Mr. Big, Pearl Jam and John Mayer


----------



## brainbot1

There's not a lot of love for harder electronic music on this forum, possibly an age thing, but went to a Feed Me/spor show on Friday and it was awesome . The man's sound design is world class. He released his latest black eyed ep as lossless wav for those clever with the googles 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Pseudonym

brainbot1 said:


> There's not a lot of love for harder electronic music on this forum, possibly an age thing, but went to a Feed Me/spor show on Friday and it was awesome . The man's sound design is world class. He released his latest black eyed ep as lossless wav for those clever with the googles
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


spor's the ****ing man. i like feed me abit less but solid nonetheless.


----------



## JohnKuthe...

Fizzy_Brown said:


> My favorites are Eric Johnson, Mr. Big, Pearl Jam and John Mayer


Iggy Pop, hands down!! Always a great Rock and Roll show!

And The Ramones when they were all still alive! Same reason.

Of course I have to give a nod to KISS Halloween night 1975 when I was 15 and it was the first time I tool a hit of Purple Barrel LSD! THAT was a pretty good show, psychedelically enhanced! 

Oh and the Offspring show I saw when they opened with "Bad Habit", one of my fave Offspring songs! 

John Kuthe...


----------



## upgrayedd

Been to a lot of really good shows. Tori Amos puts on a great show. Coheed and Cambria at a small venue around 03 was another great show.


----------



## Audiophilefred

Deftones white pony tour.


----------



## Barnaby

For completely different reasons...
Steely Dan and Cyprus Hill


----------



## brainbot1

Pseudonym said:


> spor's the ****ing man. i like feed me abit less but solid nonetheless.


Feed me to me is more the money maker, ratchet, less cerebral sound. I still love it but spor i I feel is his underground zero ****s given I'm an artist vibe. I love that he released the last ep as free donation too 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## PPI_GUY

Pink Floyd in '87, Rush in '07 and Don Henley in '89 on the End of the Innocence tour stand out to me. Very close to those three would be John Hiatt at an outdoor venue way back in the early 90's. 
Would still like to see Steve Miller, Mark Knopfler, FooFighters and The Police (I know, not very likely).


----------



## Pseudonym

Audiophilefred said:


> Deftones white pony tour.


this. such a great tour.


----------



## slain93gsr

Tool - Aenima/Lateralus tours
Radiohead - Kid a tour
Beastie Boys - Hello Nasty tour
Tom Petty - Various shows at Summerfest


----------



## Pseudonym

just caught caspian last thursday in brooklyn. id never heard of them until i was asked to go. really glad i did. those guys put on one hell of a show.


----------



## SPLEclipse

I've seen Tool several times going back to Lollapalooza '97. They always put on a great show. Probably the best I've been to was Beck around '99 at the (old) Grand Ole Opry theater in Nashville. If you ever had a chance to go there before the remodel it was a great venue.

Some of my favorite shows were seeing local bands back in the mid 90's. Back then the whole "garage band" thing was having a bit of a renaissance and every town had a bunch of crappy grunge bands that played at ice cream parlors, coffee shops, empty warehouses, etc. every weekend. Wild times and some seriously energetic shows, lol.


----------



## Theslaking

My wife and I go to lots of shows. From small bands like Mudflap to Big time like AC/DC. We do a lot of blues including house bands like Blues Hounds and local legends like Jony James. I've been to Beyonce, Mary J. Blige, Jeezy, DMX. I also seen bands like Stone Temple Pilots, Sound Garden, Dave Matthews, and George Thorogood. Almost all front row. Never worse than 3 rows back. Did nose bleeds once. No good. So all similar experiences.

The hands down best concert as far as production, including show venue, pyrotechnics, performance by artist (including passion,appreciation, and crowd engagement), entertainment value and overall experience of trip was the Watch the Throne Tour, Kanye West and Jay-Z, in Pittsburgh. They opened on time, played about 2hrs 20 min, never took a break, had moving stages, flew around the arena on ropes and had the crowd so in to it they played the last song 5 times in a row and the crowd sang it louder and louder each time. The 5th time was close to as loud as I ever heard a crowd sing. Now these are not my favorite artist or anything. Just by far the best "show" I have been to.

My favorite venue is the House of Blues in Cleveland. We always get back stage entrance/exit so first in first out and pick of our viewing location, a decent dinner, with a good hotel within a block.


----------



## joshuak

Hank Williams III at the 930club in DC!!! And The Bakerton Group at the Black Cat in DC. (Basically Clutch, but the singer doesn't sing, he plays guitar.) One of maybe 4 people there. Was amazing

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## chefhow

I have seen A LOT of live music in my life, I have a bunch of family members in the concert/touring biz. Some of my favs have been

Ozzy/Zak Wylde was an amazing show.
For sound I would have to say that Justin Timberlake was pretty fantastic along with Neil Diamond.

For overall experience the Sabbath The End show in San Antonio was a lot of fun. Got to go to the sound check, meet the band and see the show. The opening band Rival Sons was really good as well.


----------



## hyuna

I haven't seen any live show till now, so sad.


----------



## nineball76

chefhow said:


> I have seen A LOT of live music in my life, I have a bunch of family members in the concert/touring biz. Some of my favs have been
> 
> Ozzy/Zak Wylde was an amazing show.
> For sound I would have to say that Justin Timberlake was pretty fantastic along with Neil Diamond.
> 
> For overall experience the Sabbath The End show in San Antonio was a lot of fun. Got to go to the sound check, meet the band and see the show. The opening band Rival Sons was really good as well.


I was supposed to go to the San Antonio show as well. Really sad that I missed it. At least I got to go to the one up in Washington. And my roommate and I walked Ozzy to the stage. Next week is HELLYEAH.


----------



## chefhow

nineball76 said:


> I was supposed to go to the San Antonio show as well. Really sad that I missed it. At least I got to go to the one up in Washington. And my roommate and I walked Ozzy to the stage. Next week is HELLYEAH.


He's a hoot, we have met him on a few occasions and its always a crap shoot as to what you are going to get.


----------



## nhtunes

Dead shows were always fun. Frank Zappa was good. John Lee Hooker was outstanding.


----------



## almatias

Live to best braziliam soccer team!
30millions fans
2 world team championship
Feel the same a watching an Iron Maiden show!


----------



## FordEscape

'73 Rolling Stones Honolulu (ZZ Top opened)

'73 - '74 (??) Leon Russel & Shelter People

John Mayall

Any of 6 Talking Heads concerts

Any of 13 Frank Zappa / Mothers / Captain Beefheart concerts

4-5 John Prine shows

4-5 Leo Kottke shows

Yeah, I'm an olde phart and yeah all those were all standouts among hundreds.

Lucky to be a student in Austin in the heyday of the Armadillo WHQ and living in Honolulu 72-74.


----------



## Chris1320

You guys hav seen some great shows. I've been to a bunch, but my favorite is Jack White. For his solo stuff, Blunderbuss was good, but Lazaretto was tops.


----------



## nineball76

So far this year I'm planning to see Cyndi Lauper, Zakk Sabbath (Zakk Wylde), Poison and Def Leppard, and Guns N Roses again.


----------



## brainbot1

My friend swim had some edible cannabis and went to the new Datsik show in new York city recently, showing off his new visual installation, Google 'shogun stage', which was fun but the bass output at the playstation theater was other worldly. He didn't even know public concerts did that. Felt like all his cells were liquid, as if he was no longer solid, no bones, just jello. He grew up with a love for classical music like beethoven and classic rock like led zeppelin and pink Floyd but was introduced to bass music in the 2009 dubstep wave where he became a general fan . He loves vocals, mids and stereo imaging and has never classified himself as a bass head but more a general fan of bass. He has listened to a few high spl cars but they never grabbed his interest. But I think its safe to say he get a thorough pleasure from the experience when done correctly and datsik does it correctly. Immediately looking to buy 2 15s for his home stereo. Mental ******** is physically soluble in high decibel low frequency output to the nenth degree, no ears ringing just pure bass euphoria

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## solacedagony

I think the best show I've ever been to is Between the Buried and Me's Parallax 2 album playthrough. Note for note perfect.


----------



## nineball76

Went to In Flames in December. Didn't really get to enjoy it. There were 2 15 or 16 year old girls in front, up against the rail. The crowd was really rough. It was all could do to hold back the crowd andnot let the girls get crushed. I was sore for days. It was a great workout though.


----------



## Pseudonym

i was surprised how solid in flames was live. i saw them during their 'come clarity' tour; their last ok album imo. theyre a great band if they focus on the classics.


----------



## LunaticConcepts

Deadmau5 when he didn't suck. 
YellowClaw
Volbeat
5FDP
All several years ago
But I think my Favorite was ZZ Top with my dad at The Backyard when I turned 18. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nineball76

Got my Metallica tickets! And Guns N Roses again this summer.


----------



## knifedag007

I would say Tool/A Perfect Circle (I've seen both multiple times) or Metallica


----------



## brainbot1

LunaticConcepts said:


> Deadmau5 when he didn't suck.
> YellowClaw
> Volbeat
> 5FDP
> All several years ago
> But I think my Favorite was ZZ Top with my dad at The Backyard when I turned 18.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When did deadmau5 suck? I'm going to see him on April 1st for his lots of shows in a row tour where he is using the new cube 2.1 design for his visual installation, I'm excited to say the least. Also saw him last February at a small club in Brooklyn for the first time that was inspiring beyond belief, the man is a maestro live 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## ckeeler11

I'm old but some of my favorites:

Tool/ Rage Against the Machine and Alice in Chains (Lollapalooza 93)
Pearl Jam and Ramones
Metallica and Guns n Roses 
Metallica/ Soundgarden and Rancid (Lollapalooza 96)
Stone Temple Pilots (their first tour)
Slayer
Primus and Melvins
White Zombie
Pantera and Sepultura and Prong


----------



## spread5150

John mayer and Red hot Chili peppers


----------



## miniSQ

1984...Def lepard, Motly Crue and Uriah Heep at jack Murphy Stadium.


----------



## dawaro

nineball76 said:


> Got my Metallica tickets! And Guns N Roses again this summer.


I would love to see both of these again but being in Houston they only play at Reliant Stadium which is absolutely horrible acoustic wise.

Kings of Leon is great live, just went last night.

Anything with Aaron Lewis is also awesome. I have seen him with Staind several times as well as his solo country shows. In fact going to that this Thursday. It will be the third time I have seen him in the last 6 months...
If he ever does an acoustic tour again that is definitely worth seeing, still the best show I have ever been too.

Believe it or not back in the 90's Bob Seager put on one hell of a show. Actually went to that with my parents.

George Strait, Garth Brooks and Jason Aldean are also very good shows for the country lovers.


----------



## nineball76

dawaro said:


> I would love to see both of these again but being in Houston they only play at Reliant Stadium which is absolutely horrible acoustic wise.
> 
> Kings of Leon is great live, just went last night.
> 
> Anything with Aaron Lewis is also awesome. I have seen him with Staind several times as well as his solo country shows. In fact going to that this Thursday. It will be the third time I have seen him in the last 6 months...
> If he ever does an acoustic tour again that is definitely worth seeing, still the best show I have ever been too.
> 
> Believe it or not back in the 90's Bob Seager put on one hell of a show. Actually went to that with my parents.
> 
> George Strait, Garth Brooks and Jason Aldean are also very good shows for the country lovers.


Metallica is at CenturyLink field, not great. GnR will be at an amphitheater. 

June is going to be great. 
Zakk Sabbath
Lita Ford
Def Leppard/ Poison
HELLYEAH
Alice Cooper. 

Sent from my LG-V20 using Tapatalk


----------



## dawaro

Another one that is on top of my list is the Blue Man Group when they did the actual concert tour.


----------



## Pseudonym

just saw the japanese band "mono" a few days ago. not much to watch but goddamn the sounds they produce.


----------



## Hoptologist

Son Lux, Explosions in the Sky, Future Islands, and maybe Beach House or Emily Wells. 

Bands that didn't sound good when I saw them live for whatever reason: the Mars Volta and Animal Collective.


----------



## nineball76

nineball76 said:


> Metallica is at CenturyLink field, not great. GnR will be at an amphitheater.
> 
> June is going to be great.
> Zakk Sabbath
> Lita Ford
> Def Leppard/ Poison
> HELLYEAH
> Alice Cooper.
> 
> Sent from my LG-V20 using Tapatalk


Scratch every single June show off the list. After the mess with my dog, then the work truck being in the shop twice last week, then food poisoning this week, I'm stuck working and can't go to any of the shows. Sucks, watching everyone else enjoy my tickets. Also had planned to see Kevin Smith on the 22nd. I gotta find a new job. This one is ruining my life. 

Sent from my LG-V20 using Tapatalk


----------



## smgreen20

To many good ones to name.
Biggest performance show I had seen would have to go to Rammstien in the 96 Family Values tour along with Korn and Limp Bizkit. 

Most recently probably the entire show from the Five Finger Death Punch tour in 2015 with Papa Roach, In this moment and Avatar. Very engaging the whole show through.

Another favorite was from back in 95 I believe, PANTERA with White Zombie.


----------



## miniSQ

nineball76 said:


> Metallica is at CenturyLink field, not great. GnR will be at an amphitheater.
> 
> June is going to be great.
> Zakk Sabbath
> Lita Ford
> Def Leppard/ Poison
> HELLYEAH
> Alice Cooper.
> 
> Sent from my LG-V20 using Tapatalk


i saw def leppard in the early 80's at jack murphy stadium.. with motly crew and uriah heep. one of my favorite concerts ever.


----------



## grinkeeper

Hands down the best sounding and highest production I have ever seen was ROGER WATERS THE WALL.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jvl0MDXH96M


----------



## vet883

Alt-J in Phoenix 2015 great live show.
Paul McCartney at the Hollywood bowl 2010. Saw Madonna in a bar in Long Island in 1982
Amazing. Ten years later she became madonna and I don't even play her music.
.


----------



## ca90ss

Poptone was probably one of the best shows I've seen.

A few others that were pretty good:
The Damned
Bad Religion
The Cult
Garbage
NOFX
Alice Cooper from what I remember but I got dropped on my head while crowd surfing so the second half was a little fuzzy.


----------



## Victor_inox

Last week Metallica show was freaking awesome, very heavy and awesome sounding.
considering I was about 500' away from stage bass was crazy. at some point it felt like Broncos stadium going down.


----------



## Victor_inox

nineball76 said:


> Got my Metallica tickets! And Guns N Roses again this summer.


Metallica was freaking great last week, Guns n Roses last time sucked....


----------



## 1styearsi

i saw Metallica on the master of puppets tour,justice for all and the black album-Slayer,Testament,Tesla,megadeath,queensryche.....suffice it to say quite a few metal bands back in the 80's and 90's.
a few years ago i saw the Allman brothers(real good)then i finally saw Rush,but the best concert was unexpected i was going to see robert plant and the opening act was stevie ray vaughan,i was not a fan i was going to skip the opening act but i didn't and i'm here to tell you i was blown away.it was the best performance ever!!! when he was done i was ready to leave robert plant had a tough act to follow. stevie died a few months later.:mean:


----------



## duxslayer

David Gilmour at Reunion Arena in Dallas - About Face tour. He shredded


----------



## murphmobile

Stevie Ray Vaughn
Rage Against the Machine
Janes Addiction
the Tragically Hip (awesome canadian band)
Parliament-Funkadelic
Prince
Son Volt
Jason Isbell
Whiskeytown
Pixies
Radiohead


----------



## Pseudonym

caught Dave Matthews and Tim Reynolds in Saratoga 2 weekends back on a handful of mushrooms. amazing what gets produced by 2 dudes and 2 guitars.


----------



## dsw1204

I saw David Bowie back in the days of Ziggy Stardust. Probably the best show I've ever seen. This was decades ago and we were all stoned (either mushrooms or some form of acid - glad I don't do that stuff, any more). We were walking to the auditorium and there was a bottleneck of people waiting to get past said bottleneck when a friend of mine said something like "Look at us, it's like we are all cattle." Then he started mooing and before we all knew it, a couple hundred people started mooing. It was hilarious...probably more so because of our condition.


----------



## nineball76

I missed out on the Bowie era. Growing up in a Texas household with strong "beliefs" being taught. Bowie was considered fruity I reckon. Anything other than country was kept away from me as a child. Rock was evil. It wasn't until about '90 that I started finding my own way. Now at 41 there's still so much music of the 70's and 80's that I'm still discovering. 

Sent from my LG-V20 using Tapatalk


----------



## dsw1204

nineball76 said:


> I missed out on the Bowie era. Growing up in a Texas household with strong "beliefs" being taught. Bowie was considered fruity I reckon. Anything other than country was kept away from me as a child. Rock was evil. It wasn't until about '90 that I started finding my own way. Now at 41 there's still so much music of the 70's and 80's that I'm still discovering.
> 
> Sent from my LG-V20 using Tapatalk


Bowie was a true musician and a true entertainer. I was so sad to hear of his passing last year. In my mind, the best rock n' roll was the late 60's through the early 80's. There was so much great music, back then...so many great bands.


----------



## sq2k1

The Beastie Boys w/Cypress Hill on the Check Your Head tour was a great show...The Cure on the Wish tour was another great show. The most fun show I ever attended was Green Day before they had signed a major record deal and they played with Bad Religion.... Smashing Pumpkins just after Siamese Dream had been released.... seen so many shows growing up and now it just seems like its rare to find anything I truly would like to see these days.


----------



## OKCarver

I have seen many good shows, but the one I will never forget, was The Call at a little college campus venue, Norman Oklahoma, 1985. Front row, just to the band side of the massive speaker stack. Sounded incredible, and the bands energy was amazing. Still gives me this awesome feeling just thinking of it today.


----------



## nhtunes

Pseudonym said:


> caught Dave Matthews and Tim Reynolds in Saratoga 2 weekends back on a handful of mushrooms. amazing what gets produced by 2 dudes and 2 guitars.


You mean 2 dudes, 2 guitars and a bag of mushrooms


----------



## avhound

Rush: Moving Pictures Tour Oakland Colosseum 1980.
Neil Pert is a True Professor. 
Saxon 
Blue Oyster Cult
The Monkeys
Black Sabbath with Dio
Ozzie when Randy was alive
Boston
Outlaws
Y&T
Four Tops
Temptations
Jets
Wynton Marsalis
Eddie Money
Steppenwolf
Heart
Even saw Peggy Lee Live and she signed my Stetson.
dang it's been so damn long ago yet it's like i was there last night.
Music is a pure source of Great Happiness.
Thanx guys i have to go and dry my eyes.
"Sweet memories flashing very quickly by, reminding me and giving me a reason why"
well if you have listened to Rush you know the rest.


----------



## Izay123

My favorite concert performance was seeing Shinedown & Staind.

Shinedown's lead singer has a HUGE PRESENCE onstage, & it's evident from the moment he walks out. It's Unforgettable. 

IMO, Sound-wise, The band has little to do with how everything sounds. The venue, the equipment used, & the FOH Sound man have more of an impact on the end product.

I've started to see more local live shows recently if they're playing at my favorite local venue.


----------



## baders

In recent times, have caught up with Pond and King Gizzard and the Lizard Wizard. Both fantastic live shows and I think the best bands in the world right now. 

In the past, I've seen Pink Floyd at Giants Stadium (hooooo boy, what a show) and Queen at Sydney Entertainment Centre (ahhhhhh, Freddie, there was a showman). I also saw Dire Straits in a smallish pub in Newcastle Upon Tyne, completely unannounced !

At Newcastle Upon Hunter (NSW Australia), I saw Silverchair at the Palais Theatre in their early days (think they were like 14/15 !). That was hard edged grunge and not the flower petal music that Daniel Johns now plays.


----------



## SkizeR

not a Suicide Silence fan, but my god does Randy Blythe kick the **** out of the vocals of this cover, and the performance as a whole


----------

